# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Песни и музыка из фильмов

## Lampada

YouTube - Verka Serduchka - Gorilka  
Поёт *Верка Сердючка*  
Автор слов - Данилко А., композитор - Меладзе К.  
Так, Коля, Коля!
Под баянчик, под баянчик чуть-чуть!
Ну давай, ну Коля! Ты можешь! 
Я сама недавно в городе была
Зашла под вечер к другу по делам.
Он налил мне не шампанского, вина
Я подавилась - химия одна. 
Припев:
А горилка - цэ горилка,
А горилка - цэ горилка,
А горилка - цэ горилка,
А горилка - цэ горилка,
Це гэ и о ри эл ка, гори, горилка 
Давай, по 50 пригубим и все!
Так вот! 
Я сама недавно в городе была
Зашла под вечер к другу по делам.
То, да сё, немного чаю попила
Так отравилась, чуть не померла. 
Припев :
А горилка - е горилка,
А горилка - е горилка,
А горилка - цэж горилка,
А горилка - цэ горилка,
Це гэ и о ри эл ка, гори, горилка 
Давай! Коля! 
Ррраз!!!
Давай, давай!
Ну давай, Коля!
Ну давай!
И пошла, пошла в раздор!  
по 50, по 50,  
Припев :
А горилка - цэж горилка, девочки
А горилка - е горилка,
А горилка - це горилка,
А горилка - наранаранай, наранаранай,
Гэ и о ри эл ка, гори, горилка,
Гэ и о ри эл ка, гори, горилка... 
Твою мать, нехай, ну...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSb8RkSfWys  
Игорь Корнелюк  *Город, которого нет* 
Hочь и тишина, данная навек.
Дождь, а может быть, падает снег.
Всё pавно, бесконечной надеждой согpет,
Я вдали вижy гоpод, котоpого нет: 
Где легко найти стpанникy пpиют.
Где, навеpняка, помнят и ждyт.
День за днем, то теpяя, то пyтая след,
Я идy в этот гоpод, котоpого нет. 
 Там для меня гоpит очаг,
 Как вечный знак забытых истин.
 Мне до него последний шаг,
 И этот шаг длиннее жизни. 
Кто ответит мне, что сyдьбой дано?
Пyсть об этом знать не сyждено.
Может быть, за поpогом pастpаченных лет
Я найдy этот гоpод, котоpого нет 
Там для меня гоpит очаг,
 Как вечный знак забытых истин.
 Мне до него последний шаг,
 И этот шаг длиннее жизни.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

может быть, было бы полезно написать из какого фильма песенька?   ::

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Белая ночь (Дворцовая) Таня Буланова  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-LPrnC8VTM  YouTube - "Белая ночь" из сериала "Улицы разбитых фонарей"  *Белая ночь*  
Поёт *Татьяна Буланова* 
Помнишь ночь, где мосты над застывшей Невой
Водный путь кораблям открывали
Помнишь белую ночь, где мы были с тобой
И куда мы вернёмся едва ли
Помнишь белую ночь, где мы были с тобой
И куда мы вернёмся едва ли 
В уснувшем городе, где сны сбываются
Где в летнем сумраке следы теряются
Туман пронзая до утра и корабли и катера
Плывут в краю ночном
Там потерялись мы с тобой
Бродили над Невой
Всю ночь вдвоём 
Все прошло и мосты навсегда развела
Между нами разлука в то лето
Тает белая ночь, холодна и светла,
В глубине моей памяти где-то
Тает белая ночь, холодна и светла,
В глубине моей памяти где-то 
В уснувшем городе, где сны сбываются
Где в летнем сумраке следы теряются
Туман пронзая до утра и корабли и катера
Плывут в краю ночном
Там потерялись мы с тобой
Бродили над Невой
Всю ночь вдвоём 
В уснувшем городе, где сны сбываются
Где в летнем сумраке следы теряются
Туман пронзая до утра и корабли и катера
Плывут в краю ночном
Там потерялись мы с тобой
Бродили над Невой
Всю ночь вдвоём

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Маршал Невеста  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=07    *Невеста* 
Поёт *Александр Маршал* 
Жизнь - веретено, колыбели вздох 
Вот я и дошёл до этих трех дорог 
И стою, словно у дверей, а за ними меня 
ждёт 
Та, что всех милей 
Молодость как плен, я придти не мог 
Но для тебя одной сердце я сберёг 
И у трёх дорог я упал на колени 
Я нашёл тебя, чуть не потерял  
От метели дикой сердце мое рвется 
Ведьма, вьюга злая, за спиной смеётся 
Слишком долго было мое пусто свято место 
И я в церковь еду воровать невесту 
Слишком долго было мое пусто свято место 
И я в церковь еду воровать невесту  
Купола горят, в волосах венец 
За спиной стоят братья да отец 
Верю я, Бог простит, грех мой последний 
Украду тебя я на глазах у всех  
От метели дикой сердце мое рвётся 
Ведьма, вьюга злая, за спиной смеётся 
Слишком долго было мое пусто свято место 
И я в церковь еду воровать невесту  
От метели дикой сердце мое рвётся 
Ведьма, вьюга злая, за спиной смеётся 
Слишком долго было мое пусто свято место 
И я в церковь еду воровать невесту 
Слишком долго было мое пусто свято место 
И я в церковь еду воровать невесту 
И я в церковь еду воровать невесту 
Воровать невесту 
Воровать невесту 
Воровать невесту

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  может быть, было бы полезно написать из какого фильма песенька?     Может быть, и было бы полезно... хотя для чего? Не знаю, где искать. Наверное, проще СД купить:   Любимые песни российских сериалов

 а я думал, ты сама знала откуда ты брала песеньку  ::

----------


## Chuvak

[quote=kalinka_vinnie] 

> Originally Posted by "kalinka_vinnie":2hqg9j3v  может быть, было бы полезно написать из какого фильма песенька?     Может быть, и было бы полезно... хотя для чего? Не знаю, где искать. Наверное, проще СД купить:   Лучшие песни русских сериалов

 а я думал, ты сама знала откуда ты брала песенку  :: [/quote:2hqg9j3v]

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - джанго-холодная весна  *Холодная весна - "Бой с тенью*" 
Исполняет Джанго  
Холодная весна,
Спят дальние огни.
Как долго я искал
Мечту моей любви! 
Хороводит снег с дождем,
Мечта, дорогу мне согрей:
Тебя, весна моя, увидеть надо -
Будет теплей. 
Как плакала весна,
Что там будет впереди?
Вдаль птица улетай,
Любовь мою найди. 
Хороводит снег с дождем,
Мечта, дорогу мне согрей:
Тебя, весна моя, увидеть надо -
Будет теплей.

----------


## Lampada

Фильм "Гусарская баллада"  YouTube - Татьяна Шмыга Романс Жермон  Романс Жермон 
Сл. А. Гладкова
муз. Т. Хренникова 
Исполняет *Татьяна Шмыга*  
Меня позови, избранник мой милый,
Меня позови, избранник мой милый,
Забудем что было, избранник мой милый
Чудесней нет силы, чем сила любви! 
Пусть плещет вино я пью, всё мне мало,
Я пью всё мне мало, уж пьяною стала,
Я пью всё мне мало, уж пьяною стала,
И кружится зала, и мне всё равно! 
А если уйдешь, я плакать не стану.
Скажу без обмана я плакать не стану,
Скажу без обмана я плакать не стану.
Есть дно у стакана, а в дуле свинец!

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - "Где он, этот день?"  *Где он, этот день*  
Поёт* Олег Даль* 
Где он, этот день?
И на каком календаре, отмечен он чертою?
Где он, этот день?
В каких краях искать, в каком году?
Где он этот день? мы заплатили за него
Давным давно с лихвою
Что ж он не приходит этот самый долгожданный зоревой
Победный день? 
Где он, этот день
Я до него готов ползти сквозь бури и метели,
Где он, этот день
Мне б дотянуться до него через года.
Где он этот день
Когда же к людям он придет,
Придет на самом деле,
Этот наступивший,
Этот самый зоревой, победный день. 
Припев:
Над пожарищем кружит чёрный дым,
Я когда-нибудь буду молодым,
Научусь я когда-нибудь бродить
С любимой до рассвета.
Я хочу теперь только одного,
Одного хочу, больше ничего,
Заклинаю тебя, приди скорей, приди моя победа! 
Где он, этот день?
И на каком календаре, отмечен он чертою?
Где он, этот день?
В каких краях искать, в каком году?
Где он этот день? мы заплатили за него
Давным давно с лихвою
Что ж он не приходит этот самый долгожданный зоревой
Победный день?

----------


## TATY

*чертою*
зимою

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Олег Даль Купидон  *Купидон*  
Поёт *Олег Даль* 
И в жару
и в любой холод
Где-то здесь
Купидон ходит
С колчаном
полным стрел ходит
Мальчик
Купидон
Хорошо знает он дело
у него острые стрелы
И летят и летят стрелы
в нас со всех сторон
Забавляется он с людьми
и страдаем мы от любви
И смеётся он
и хохочет он
Злой шутник
озорник Купидон
Может днём
может быть ночью
Вновь стрелу
пустит он точно
И в кого знает он точно
буду я влюблён
Хорошо знает он дело
у него острые стрелы
И летят и летят стрелы
в нас со всех сторон
Забавляется он с людьми
и страдаем мы от любви
И смеётся он
и хохочет он
Злой шутник
озорник Купидон
Ля-ля-ля-ля-ля ля-ля-ля
ля-ля-ля-ля-ля ля-ля-ля
И смеётся он
и хохочет он
Злой шутник
озорник Купидон  
Олег Даль

----------


## Lampada

"Джентельмены удачи"  Разные цитаты под музыку из фильма

----------


## Lampada

Я шагаю по Москве YouTube - Я шагаю по Москве 
слова* Г. Шпаликова*, музыка *А. Петрова*
Поёт *Никита Михалков* 
Бывает всё на свете хорошо
В чём дело сразу не поймешь
А просто летний дождь прошёл
Нормальный летний дождь
Мелькнёт в толпе знакомое лицо
Весёлые глаза
А в них блестит Садовое кольцо
А в них бежит Садовое кольцо
И летняя гроза 
А я иду, шагаю по Москве,
И я еще пройти смогу
Солёный Тихий океан,
И тундру, и тайгу. 
Над лодкой белый парус распущу,
Пока не знаю с кем.
А если я по дому загрущу,
Под снегом я фиалку отыщу
И вспомню о Москве... 
И вспомню о Москве...

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Сергей Никитин Со мною вот что происходит YouTube - CО МНОЮ ВОТ ЧТО ПРОИСХОДИТ из к/ф "Ирония Судьбы..." 1975г Со мною вот что происходит...   *Со мною вот что происходит:*
Ко мне мой старый друг не ходит,
А ходят в праздной суете
Разнообразные не те.
И он не с теми ходит где-то
И тоже понимает это.
И наш раздор необъясним,
Мы молча мучаемся с ним 
Со мною вот что происходит:
Совсем не та ко мне приходит,
Мне руки на плечи кладёт
И у другой меня крадёт.
А той - скажите Бога ради,
Кому на плечи руки класть?
Та, у которой я украден,
В отместку тоже станет красть.
Не сразу этим же ответит,
А будет жить с собой в борьбе
И неосознанно наметит
Кого-то дальнего себе. 
О, сколько нервных и недужных
Связей, дружб ненужных...
Во мне уже осатанённость...
О, кто-нибудь, приди, нарушь
Чужих людей соединённость
И разобщённость близких душ. 
Со мною вот что происходит:
Ко мне мой старый друг не ходит,
А ходят в праздной суете
Разнообразные не те...

----------


## Lampada

Песня солдатской матери   
Слова    Ряшенцев Ю.         Музыка   Петров А.  
     Не к добру так ветер завывает..
     Мой сынок давно не пишет мне...
     Он далеко, дальше не бывает
     Дальше не бывает - на войне...
     Дальше не бывает - на войне... 
     Почтальон забыл мою квартиру
     И почтовый ящик пуст опять
     Что ж ума не хватит командиру
     Сыну не подскажет написать?
     Сыну не подскажет написать... 
     Сыновьям не ласкова чужбина
     Мудрено ль что мать не знает сна
     Лишь бы ей живым вернули сына...
     Остальное вынесет она
     Остальное вынесет она... 
     Время по листочку отрывает
     Календарь худеет на стене
     Сын далеко- дальше не бывает..
     Дальше не бывает  - на войне
     Дальше не бывает  - на войне
     Дальше не бывает  - на войне

----------


## Юрка

Алла Пугачёва
"По улице моей"
(из фильма "Ирония судьбы или с лёгким паром")  YouTube - По улице моей 
По улице моей который год
Звучат шаги - мои друзья уходят.
Друзей моих медлительный уход
Той темноте за окнами угоден. 
О, одиночество, как твой характер крут.
Посверкивая циркулем железным,
Как холодно ты замыкаешь круг,
Невнемля увереньям бесполезным. 
Дай стать на цыпочки в твоем лесу,
На том конце замедленного жеста,
Найти листву и поднести к лицу,
И ощутить сиротство, как блаженство. 
Даруй мне тишь твоих библиотек,
Твоих концертов строгие мотивы.
И мудрая я позабуду тех,
Кто умерли или доселе живы. 
И я познаю мудрость и печаль,
Свой тайный смысл доверят мне предметы,
Природа, прислонясь к моим плечам,
Объявит свои детские секреты. 
И вот тогда, из слез, из темноты,
Из бедного невежества былого,
Друзей моих прекрасные черты,
Появятся и растворятся снова.
Друзей моих прекрасные черты,
Появятся и растворятся снова...

----------


## Юрка

Валерий Золотухин http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8HXvUcBroc Ходят кони над рекою......
(из фильма "Бумбараш") 
Ходят кони над рекою,
Ищут кони водопоя,
А к речке не идут -
Больно берег крут. 
Ни тропиночки убогой,
Ни ложбиночки пологой.
Как же коням быть?
Кони хочут пить. 
Вот и прыгнул конь буланой
С этой кручи окаянной.
А синяя река
Больно глубока.

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Юрий Антонов - хмельная сирень http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6a4RqA7uTFA Хмельная сирень  *Юрий Антонов* 
Не печаль в моих глазах, не тоска,
А досада на внезапную грусть,
Hу и пусть ты далека-далека,
Hу и пусть я одинок, ну и пусть!
Hе расходится холодный туман,
По-осеннему нахмурился день,
Может, не было любви - был обман,
Hо зачем же распустилась сирень? 
Припев:
Ах, зачем в этот призрачный час,
В этот тихий и сумрачный день,
Январем запорошила нас
Белоснежно хмельная сирень? 
Hадо мной зашелестели кусты
Молодой шелковистой листвой,
И пьянят меня шальные цветы
Этой свежестью сирени хмельной.
Hо растаяла, как лёд по весне,
Твоя легкая, прозрачная тень,
Hеужели это было во сне...
Hо зачем же распустилась сирень? 
Припев 
Hе печаль в моих глазах, не тоска,
А досада на внезапную грусть,
Hу и пусть ты далека-далека,
Hу и пусть я одинок, ну и пусть!
Hе расходится холодный туман,
По-осеннему нахмурился день,
Может, не было любви - был обман,
Hо зачем же распустилась сирень? 
Припев

----------


## Юрка

Валерий Золотухин.
"Наплевать". (Песня из фильма "Бумбараш").  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6a4RqA7uTFA 
Наплявать,
Наплявать,
Надоело воевать.
Ничего не знаю -
Моя хата с краю.
Моя хата маленька -
Печка, да завалинка.
Зато - не казённая,
А своя - законная.
Ты - Ерёма, я - Фома,
Ты мне слово, я те два.
А бумажечку твою
Я махорочкой набью.
Ты - народ,
И я - народ,
А мне дома милка ждёт.
Уж я её родимую,
Приеду - сагитирую.
Слава тебе, Господи,
Настрелялся досыти.
Для своей, для милушки
Чуток оставлю силушки.
Наплявать,
Наплявать,
Надоело воевать.
Были мы солдаты,
А теперь - до хаты!

----------


## Юрка

Владимир Златоустовский.
От героев былых времен. (фильм "Офицеры")  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OujZ5XIgWH4 
От героев былых времен не осталось порой имен.
Те, кто приняли трудный бой, стали просто землей и травой.
Только грозная доблесть их поселилась в сердцах живых.
Этот вечный огонь нам завещан и одним. Мы в груди храним. 
Посмотри на моих бойцов, целый свет помнит их в лицо
Вот застыл батальон в строю, снова старых друзей узнаю.
Хоть им нет двадцати пяти - трудный путь им пришлось пройти.
Это те кто в штыки поднимался, как один. Те кто брал Берлин. 
Нет в России семьи такой, где б не памятен был свой герой.
И глаза молодых солдат с фотографий увядших глядят.
Этот взгляд, словно высший суд для ребят, что сейчас растут.
И мальчишкам нельзя ни солгать, ни обмануть, ни с пути свернуть.

----------


## Lampada

Слова - Дербенев Л., музыка - Зацепин А.
Поёт Юрий Никулин  *Песня про зайцев* 
В тёмно-синем лесу,
Где трепещут осины,
Где с дубов-колдунов 
Облетает листва 
На поляне траву 
Зайцы в полночь косили 
И при этом напевали 
Странные слова:   
А нам всё равно 
А нам  всё равно 
Пусть боимся мы 
Волка и сову 
Дело есть у нас 
В самый жуткий час 
Мы волшебную 
Косим трын-траву  
А дубы-колдуны 
Что-то шепчут в тумане 
У поганых болот 
Чьи-то тени встают 
Косят зайцы траву 
Трын-траву на поляне 
И от страха всё быстрее 
Песенку поют: 
А нам всё равно 
А нам  всё равно 
Пусть боимся мы 
Волка и сову 
Дело есть у нас:
В самый жуткий час 
Мы волшебную 
Косим трын-траву  
А нам всё равно 
А нам  всё равно 
Пусть боимся мы 
Волка и сову 
Дело есть у нас 
В самый жуткий час 
Мы волшебную 
Косим трын-траву  
А нам всё равно 
А нам всё равно 
Твёрдо верим мы 
В древнюю молву:
Храбрым станет тот,
Кто три раза в год 
В самый жуткий час 
Косит трын-траву  
А нам всё равно 
А нам всё равно 
Станем мы храбрей 
И отважней льва 
Устоим сейчас 
В самый жуткий час 
Все напасти нам 
Будут трын-трава

----------


## Lampada

Песня из к/ф " Последний дюйм "  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=15
Музыка - Моисей Вайнберг
Исполняет группа "Мистер-Твистер"  http://narod.yandex.ru/100.xhtml?mryba1 ... ru/pd2.mp3   YouTube - Какое мне дело, до всех до вас ... Поёт Михаил Рыба. Запись из фильма  
Тяжёлым басом ревёт фугас,
Ударил фонтан огня.
А Боб Кеннеди пустился в пляс:
"Какое мне дело до всех до вас,
А вам - до меня?" 
Трещит земля, как пустой орех,
Как щепка летит броня.
А Боба вновь разбирает смех:
"Какое мне дело до вас до всех,
А вам - до меня?" 
Но пуля-дура вошла меж глаз 
Ему на закате дня.
Успел сказать он и в этот раз:
"Какое мне дело до всех до вас,
А вам - до меня?" 
Простите солдату последний грех,
И, памяти не храня,
Печальных не ставьте над нами вех.
Какое мне дело до вас до всех,
А вам - до меня?

----------


## Юрка

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=22 
Бродская Нина — *«Звенит январская вьюга»*
Из фильма *Иван Васильевич меняет профессию* (1973 год). 
С любовью встретиться проблема трудная
Планета вертится круглая круглая
Летит планета вдаль сквозь суматоху дней
Нелегко нелегко полюбить на ней 
Звенит январская вьюга и ливни хлещут упруго
И звезды мчатся по кругу и шумят города
Не видят люди друг друга проходят мимо друг друга
Теряют люди друг друга
А потом не найдут никогда 
В любви еще одна задача сложная
Найдешь а вдруг она ложная ложная
Найдешь обманную но в суматохе дней
Нелегко нелегко разобраться в ней 
Звенит январская вьюга и ливни хлещут упруго
И звезды мчатся по кругу и шумят города
Не видят люди друг друга проходят мимо друг друга
Теряют люди друг друга
А потом не найдут никогда 
А где-то есть моя любовь сердечная
Неповторимая вечная вечная
Её давно ищу но в суматохе дней
Нелегко нелегко повстречаться с ней 
Звенит январская вьюга а ливни хлещут упруго
И звезды мчатся по кругу и шумят города
Не видят люди друг друга проходят мимо друг друга
Теряют люди друг друга
А потом не найдут никогда никогда
А потом не найдут никогда

----------


## Юрка

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01 
Мила Берлинская и Игорь Капитанников
песня *«Ты мне веришь или нет?»*
из фильма «Большое космическое путешествие» (1974 год) 
Я заметила однажды, 
Как зимой кусты сирени 
Расцвели, как будто в мае – 
Ты мне веришь или нет? 
Веришь мне или нет?  
Я тебе, конечно, верю, 
Разве могут быть сомненья? 
Я и сам всё это видел – 
Это наш с тобой секрет, 
Наш с тобою секрет!  
А недавно я видала, 
Как луна в сосновых ветках 
Заблудилась и заснула 
Ты мне веришь или нет? 
Веришь мне или нет?  
Я тебе, конечно, верю. 
Я и сам все это видел 
Из окошка в прошлый вечер. 
Это наш с тобой секрет, 
Наш с тобою секрет!  
А во время звездопада 
Я видала, как по небу 
Две звезды летели рядом – 
Ты мне веришь или нет? 
Веришь мне или нет?  
Я тебе конечно верю – 
Разве могут быть сомненья. 
Я и сам все это видел. 
Это наш с тобой секрет, 
Наш с тобой секрет!

----------


## Юрка

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=04 
Аида Ведищева *Помоги мне*
Песня из фильма "Бриллиантовая рука" (1969 год)  
Слова любви, Вы говорили мне
В городе каменном.
А фонари с глазами желтыми
Нас вели сквозь туман.
Любить я раньше не умела так 
Огненно, пламенно.
В душе моей неосторожно Вы
Разбудили вулкан. 
Припев:
Помоги мне, помоги мне,
В желтоглазую ночь позови.
Видишь, гибнет, ах, сердце гибнет
В огнедышащей лаве любви. 
Нам попугай грозил загадочно
Пальмовой веточкой.
А город пил коктейли пряные,
Пил и ждал новостей.
Вы называли меня умницей,
Милою девочкой.
Но не смогли понять, что шутите
Вы с вулканом страстей. 
Припев:
Помоги мне, помоги мне,
В желтоглазую ночь позови.
Видишь, гибнет, ах, сердце гибнет
В огнедышащей лаве любви. 
Ямайским ромом пахнут сумерки
Синие, длинные.
А город каменный по-прежнему
Пьет и ждет новостей.
Закат опять окрасил улицы
Красками дивными.
Но грозовые тучи кружатся
Над вулканом страстей. 
Припев:
Помоги мне, помоги мне,
В желтоглазую ночь позови.
Видишь, гибнет, ах, сердце гибнет
В огнедышащей лаве любви.

----------


## Юрка

http://youtube.com/watch?v=J3trvNwaUKE  *Полёты во сне и наяву* 
из мультфильма «Смешарики» 
Кто мечтает быть пилотом
Очень смелый видно тот.
Потому что только смелый 
Сам полезет в самолёт 
Потому что только смелых 
Уважает высота 
Потому что в самолёте 
Всё зависит от винта 
От-от-от винта 
От-от-от винта  
У пилота есть работа 
Он летает самолёт 
У пилота есть забота 
Если вдруг пилот уснёт 
Потому когда, приятель, 
Ты надумаешь летать 
Не забудь, что ты летатель 
И не смей в кабине спать 
От-от-от винта 
От-от-от винта  
Сон полезен для здоровья 
А здоровье нужно всем 
Но когда ты в самолёте 
У тебя милльон проблем 
Под тобою километры 
Над тобою облака 
И вздремнуть ты можешь только 
До земли летишь пока 
От-от-от винта 
От-от-от винта  
Потому что в самолёте 
Всё зависит от винта 
От винта

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=29 
Юрий Башмет и "Ленинград"  *Любовь и бедность    * 
Песня из к/ф "Здравствуйте, я ваша тётя" 
музыка Казенина 
слова Роберта Бернса 
перевод С. Маршака     
Любовь и бедность навсегда
Меня поймали в сети
Но мне и бедность не беда,
Не будь любви на свете
Зачем разлучница судьба
Всегда любви помеха
И почему любовь раба
Богатсва и успеха? 
Богатство честь в конце концов
Приносят мало счастья
И жаль мне трусов и глупцов,
Что их покорны власти.
Твои глаза горят в ответ,
Когда теряю ум я
А на устах твоих совет:
Хранить благоразумье. 
На свете счастлив тот бедняк
С его простой любовью.
Кто не завидует никак
Богатому сословью.
Ну почему жестокий рок
Всегда любви помеха?
И не цветёт любви цветок
Без славы и успеха?

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=05  *Три белых коня* (из к/ф "Чародеи")
Музыка Евгения Крылатова
Сл. Л. Дербенёва 
Остыли реки и земля остыла,
И чуть нахохлились дома...
Это в городе тепло и сыро,
Это в городе тепло и сыро,
А за городом зима, зима, зима! 
И уносят меня, и уносят меня
В звенящую снежную даль
Три белых коня,
Эх, три белых коня - 
Декабрь, январь и февраль! 
Зима раскрыла снежные объятья,
И до весны всё дремлет тут...
Только ёлки в треугольных платьях,
Только ёлки в треугольных платьях
Мне навстречу всё бегут, бегут, бегут! 
И уносят меня, и уносят меня
В звенящую снежную даль
Три белых коня,
Эх, три белых коня - 
Декабрь, январь и февраль! 
Остыли реки и земля остыла,
Но я мороза не боюсь
Это в городе мне грустно было,
Это в городе мне грустно было,
А за городом - смеюсь, смеюсь, смеюсь! 
И уносят меня, и уносят меня
В звенящую снежную даль
Три белых коня,
Эх, три белых коня - 
Декабрь, январь и февраль!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=15  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=16 
Песня бродячего певца
(К/ф Человек-амфибия) 
Слова    Друнина Ю. Фогельсон С.        
 Музыка   Петров А.  
     Уходит рыбак в свой опасный путь.
     “Прощай”, - говорит жене.
     Может, придётся ему отдохнуть,
     Уснув на песчаном дне.
     Бросит рыбак на берег взгляд,
     Смуглой махнет рукой…
     Если рыбак не пришёл назад,
     Он в море нашёл покой. 
     Припев:
     Лучше лежать во мгле,
     В синей прохладной мгле,
     Чем мучиться на суровой,
     Жестокой проклятой земле.
     Будет шуметь вода,
     Будут лететь года,
     И в белых туманах скроются
     Чёрные города. 
     Заплачет рыбачка, упав ничком.
     Рыбак объяснить не смог,
     Что плакать не надо, что выбрал он
     Лучшую из дорог.
     Пусть дети-сироты его простят,
     Путь и у них такой,
     Если рыбак не пришёл назад,
     Он в море нашёл покой. 
     Припев.

----------


## Юрка

*Песня Марьи.*
Из кинофильма-сказки "Иван да Марья" (1974 г).
Автор: Владимир Высoцкий. http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=10.06  Исполняет  Ирина Линдт http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=397.25 Исполняет Марина Влaди  
Отчего не бросилась, Марьюшка, в реку ты,
Что же не замолкла-то навсегда ты,
Как забрали милого в рекруты, в рекруты,
Как ушёл твой суженый во солдаты?! 
Я слезами горькими горницу вымою
И на годы долгие дверь закрою,
Наклонюсь над озером ивою, ивою -
Высмотрю, как в зеркале,- что с тобою. 
Травушка-муравушка - сочная, мятная -
Без тебя ломается, ветры дуют...
Долюшка солдатская - ратная, ратная:
Что, как пули грудь твою не минуют?! 
Тропочку глубокую протопчу по полю
И венок свой свадебный впрок совью,
Длинну косу девичью - до полу, до полу -
Сберегу для милого - с проседью. 
Вот возьмут кольцо моё с белого блюдица,
Хоровод завертится грустно в нём,-
Пусть моё гадание сбудется, сбудется:
Пусть вернётся суженый вешним днём! 
Пой как прежде весело, идучи к дому, ты,
Тихим словом ласковым утешай.
А житьё невестино - омуты, омуты...
Дожидает Марьюшка - поспешай!

----------


## Юрка

http://vv.nexus.org/vv/33/vv33_04.mp3 http://kulichki.com/vv/audio/ram/mercal ... -blesk.ram  *Мерцал закат, как блеск клинка.*
Из фильма "Вертикаль" (1967 г.)
Автор и исполнитель Владимир Высoцкий. 
Мерцал закат, как блеск клинка.
Свою добычу смерть считала.
Бой будет завтра, а пока
Взвод зарывался в облака
И уходил по перевалу. 
      Отставить разговоры
      Вперед и вверх, а там...
      Ведь это наши горы,
      Они помогут нам! 
А до войны вот этот склон
Немецкий парень брал с тобою!
Он падал вниз, но был спасен,
А вот сейчас, быть может, он
Свой автомат готовит к бою. 
      Отставить разговоры
      Вперед и вверх, а там...
      Ведь это наши горы,
      Они помогут нам! 
Взвод лезет вверх, а у реки -
Тот, с кем ходил ты раньше в паре.
Мы ждем атаки до тоски,
А вот альпийские стрелки
Сегодня что-то не в ударе. 
      Отставить разговоры
      Вперед и вверх, а там...
      Ведь это наши горы,
      Они помогут нам! 
Ты снова здесь, ты собран весь,
Ты ждешь заветного сигнала.
А парень тот, он тоже здесь.
Среди стрелков из "Эдельвейс".
Их надо сбросить с перевала! 
      Отставить разговоры
      Вперед и вверх, а там...
      Ведь это наши горы,
      Они помогут нам!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvUBSF98l0M  *Советы Тристана*
Текст  М. Донского, музыка Геннадия Гладкова. 
К/ф "Собака на сене" 
Всё это так - архитектура.
Вас от недуга излечу,
Вы мне доверьтесь, как врачу,
Поможет вам моя микстура. 
Hа девиц глядите с нужной точки,
Hаливайте из медовой бочки,
Только дегтю добавляйте к меду.
Вникнуть попрошу в мою методу. 
Если вы на женщин слишком падки,
В прелестях ищите недостатки.
Станет сразу всё намного проще:
Девушка стройна, мы скажем: мощи! 
Умницу мы наречём уродкой,
Добрую объявим сумасбродкой.
Ласковая - стало быть липучка,
Держит себя строго, значит злючка. 
Hазовем кокетливую шлюхой,
Скажем про весёлую - под мухой.
Пухленькая: скоро лопнет с жиру.
Щедрую перекрестим в транжиру. 
Hу а бережлива? Окрестим в скволыгу!
Если маленькая? Ростом с фигу!
Если рослая? Тогда верзила!
Через день, глядишь,
Через день, глядишь,
Через день, глядишь,
Любовь остыла!!!

----------


## Юрка

*Песня кавалергарда*
фильм "Звезда пленительного счастья" (1975 год) 
Кавалергарда век недолог, и потому так сладок он.
Труба трубит, откинут полог, и где-то слышен сабель звон.
Ещё рокочет голос трубный, но командир уже в седле.
Не обещайте деве юной любови вечной на земле.
Не обещайте деве юной любови вечной на земле. 
Напрасно мирные забавы продлить пытаетесь смеясь.
Не раздобыть надежной славы, покуда кровь не пролилась.
И как не сладок мир подлунный, лежит тревога на челе.
Не обещайте деве юной любови вечной на земле. 
Течет шампанское рекою, и взор туманится слегка.
И всё как-будто под рукою, и всё как-будто на века.
Крест деревянный иль чугунный назначен нам в грядущей мгле.
Не обещайте деве юной любови вечной на земле.

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=sInhe28u6VE http://youtube.com/watch?v=Fqe97-lKkBo 
Песня Настеньки
слова М. Цветаевой, музыка А. Петрова 
из к/ф "О бедном гусаре замолвите слово" 
Вы, чьи широкие шинели
 Hапоминали паруса,
Чьи шпоры весело звенели
 И голоса, и голоса, 
И чьи глаза, как бриллианты,
 Hа сердце оставляли след, -
Очаровательные франты,
Очаровательные франты
 Минувших лет! 
Одним ожесточеньем воли 
Вы брали сердце и скалу
Цари на каждом бранном поле
И на балу 
И на балу 
Вам все вершины были малы
И мягок самый чёрствый хлеб
О, молодые генералы, 
О, молодые генералы
Своих судеб 
О, как мне кажется могли вы
Рукою полною перстней
И кудри дев ласкать и гривы
Своих коней,
Своих коней 
В одной невероятной скачке
Вы прожили свой краткий век
И ваши кудри, ваши бачки
И ваши кудри, ваши бачки
Засыпал снег

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=sInhe28u6VE 
Поёт Андрей Миронов
Песня из из к/ф "О бедном гусаре замолвите слово"  
сл. П. Вяземского
муз. А. Петрова  *Друзьям*   
Я пью за здоpовье немногих
Hемногих, но веpных дpузей
Дpузей неуклончиво стpогих
 В соблазнах изменчивых дней
 Я пью за здоpовье далёких,
 Далёких, но милых дpузей
  Дpузей как и я одиноких
  Сpедь чуждых сеpдцам их людей... 
В мой кубок с вином льются слёзы
Hо сладок и чист их поток,
Как в саване чёpные pозы
Вплелись в мой застольный венок 
Мой кубок за здpавье не многих
Hе многих, но веpных дpузей
Дpузей неуклончиво стpогих
В соблазнах изменчивых дней. 
За здpавие ближних далёких
Далёких, но сеpдцу pодных
И в память дpузей одиноких
Почивших в могилах немых....

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=NAMoW4lCSYo 
Поёт Ирина Муравьёва  *Песенка про трубачей*  
Песня из из к/ф "О бедном гусаре замолвите слово"  
сл. А. Галича
муз. А. Петрова   
По селу бегут мальчишки,
Девки, бабы, ребятишки,
Словно стая саранчи
В трубы дуют трубачи. 
Раздаются тары-бары:
К нам приехали гусары!
На подбор, все усачи,
В трубы дуют трубачи. 
Пар-бара-пара-рам ..... 
Слышен голос командира:
Разобраться по квартирам!
Дело близится к ночи,
В трубы дуют трубачи. 
В эту ноченьку немало
Баб с солдатами шептало:
Без тебя хоть, милый, плачь,
Протруби и мне, трубач. 
Пар-бара-пара-рам .... 
А когда зарю сыграли,
Бабы слёзы утирали,
И в котомку взяв харчи,
Уходили трубачи. 
Через год в каждой избёнке
Народилось по мальчонке,
Глотки драли что сычи -
Тоже будут трубачи!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=15 
Поёт Светлана Крючкова (к/ф "Большая перемена") 
Чёрное и белое  
 Кто ошибётся, кто угадает
Разное счастье нам выпадает
Часто простое кажется вздорным
 Чёрное – белым, белое – чёрным  
Мы выбираем, нас выбирают
Как это часто не совпадает
Я за тобою следую тенью
Я привыкаю к несовпаденью 
Я привыкаю, я тебе рада
Ты не узнаешь, да и не надо
Ты не узнаешь и не поможешь
Что не сложилось - вместе не сложишь 
Счастье такая трудная штука
То дальнозорко, то близоруко
Часто простое кажется вздорным
Черное - белым, белое - черным

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Upzv8flKMc 
Поёт Татьяна Доронина 
Стихи - Роберт РОЖДЕСТВЕНСКИЙ
муз. — Александр ФЛЯРКОВСКИЙ 
СОЛНЕЧНЫЙ ЗАЙЧИК 
из кинофильма
«ЕЩЕ РАЗ ПРО ЛЮБОВЬ» 
Я мечтала о морях и кораллах.
Я поесть мечтала суп черепаший.
Я шагнула на корабль, а кораблик
Оказался из газеты вчерашней. 
То одна зима идет, то другая.
И метели за окном завывают.
Только в клетках говорят попугаи,
А в лесу они язык забывают. 
У порога стали горы — громадно.
Я к подножию щекой припадаю.
И не выросла еще та ромашка,
На которой я себе погадаю. 
А весною я в ненастье не верю,
И капелей не боюсь моросящих.
А весной линяют разные звери.
Не линяет только солнечный зайчик.

----------


## Lampada

Песня из кинофильма "Последний дюйм"   *Маленький тюлень*. 
муз. М.Вайнберг
сл. М.Соболь  
В далекой северной стране
Где долгий зимний день
В студеной плещется воде
Маленький тюлень 
Он между льдин плывет один
И плыть ему не лень
Но был он слаб, и он озяб
Маленький тюлень 
И над водой раздался крик
Тюленя-малыша
И все тюлени в тот же миг
Плывут к нему спеша! 
Со всех сторон он окружен
В холодной воде согрет
Плыви, малыш и не дрожи
Опасности больше нет! 
Пускай грозит любой бедой
Любой тревожный день
Твои друзья всегда с тобой
Маленький тюлень.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYPXyTZkqmU 
Поёт *Олег Онуфриев*  *Это было недавно, это было давно* 
На вечернем сеансе в небольшом городке 
Пела песню актриса на чужом языке. 
Сказку Венского леса я услышал в кино. 
Это было недавно, это было давно 
Это было недавно, это было давно 
Разве мог я подумать, мог поверить тогда 
В то, что с юностью нашей расстаюсь навсегда. 
Но остался надолго этот вальс из кино 
Это было недавно, это было давно 
Этим дням не подняться и не встать из огня 
Что же вальс этот старый всюду ищет меня 
Будто вновь мы с тобою в полутемном кино 
Это было недавно, это было давно 
Это было недавно, это было давно

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bcs6yqsEY3I 
кинофильм "Коллеги"  * Палуба  *  
муз. Ю.Левитина
сл Г.Шпаликова 
На меня надвигается
По реке битый лед,
На реке -навигация
На реке пароход
Пароход белый беленький
Дым над красной трубой
Мы по палубе бегали
Целовались с тобой.
Пахнет палуба клевером
Хорошо, как лесу
И бумажка приклеена
У тебя на носу
Ах, ты палуба-палуба,
Ты меня раскачай
Ты печаль мою ,палуба,
Расколи о причал!
(последние четыре строчки повторяются дважды)

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UH8g5HjRIDc  - К/ф "Курьер"  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2seJEwKPx7s   *Трава У Дома* 
К/ф "Курьер" 
Земля в иллюминатоpе,
Земля в иллюминатоpе,
Земля в иллюминатоpе видна,
Kак сын гpyстит о матеpи,
как сын гpyстит о матеpи,
Гpyстим мы о Земле - она одна... 
А звезды тем не менее
А звезды тем не менее
Чуть ближе, но все так же холодны
И как в часы затмения
И как в часы затмения
Ждем света и земные видим сны. 
(пpипев)
И снится нам не pокот космодpома
Hе эта ледяная синева
А снится нам тpава, тpава y дома
Зеленая, зеленая тpава. 
А мы летим оpбитами
Пyтями неизбитыми 
Пpошит метеоpитами пpостоp 
Опpавдан pиск и мyжество
Kосмическая мyзыка
Вплывает в деловой наш pазговоp. 
В какой-то дымке матовой
Земля в иллюминатоpе
Вечеpняя и ранняя заря
А сын гpyстит о матеpи
А сын гpyстит о матеpи
Ждет сына мать, а сыновей - Земля.  
(пpипев.)

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHmLK_omEzk  К/ф "Мы из джаза"  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=18  -  Группа "Американка"  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pl02igz-xm0   *А НУ-КА УБЕРИ СБОЙ ЧЕМОДАНЧИК* 
А поезд тихо ехал на Бердичев,
А поезд тихо ехал на Бердичев,
А поезд тихо е..., а поезд тихо ...хал,
А поезд тихо ехал на Бердичев. Ха-ха! 
А у окна стоял чемоданчик,
А у окна стоял чемоданчик,
А у окна стоял, а у окна стоял,
А у окна стоял чемоданчик.  
- А ну-ка убери свой чемоданчик, 
А ну-ка убери свой чемоданчик, 
А ну-ка убери, а ну-ка убери, 
А ну-ка убери свой чемоданчик. 
- А я не уберу свой чемоданчик, 
А я не уберу свой чемоданчик, 
А я не уберу, а я не уберу, 
А я не уберу свой чемоданчик! 
А он его выбросил в окошко, 
А он его выбросил в окошко, 
А он его вы... а он его ...бро..., 
А он его выбросил в окошко. 
А это был не мой чемоданчик, 
А это был не мой чемоданчик: 
А это был не мой, а это был не мой 
А это был жены чемоданчик! Ха-ха! 
А в нем было свидетельство о браке, 
А в нем было свидетельство о браке, 
А в нем было свиде..., а в нем было ...тельство, 
А в нем было свидетельство о браке. Ха-ха! 
Вот так я стал опять холостым,
Вот так я стал опять холостым,
Вот так я стал опять, вот так я стал опять,
Вот так я стал опять холостым! Оп-па!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoKyFwyycrE 
"Звезда и смерть Хоакина Мурьеты "  *Песня Звезды* 
музыка - Алексей Рыбников
слова - Павел Грушко 
Звездная эта ночь и одиночество,
Добрая надежда и укор.
Для одних - нежданное пророчество,
Для других пустой небесный сор. 
Ты исчезнешь, а мое сияние 
В новые глаза перетечет.
Звезды - это вечное свидание 
С теми, кто ушел и кто придет. 
Я - твоя Свобода, я - твоя Звезда,
На устах горячих - чистая вода.
Что бы ни случилось, позови меня,
Я с тобою буду и средь бела дня. 
Я - твоя Удача, я - Судьба твоя.
Все, что ты успеешь в жизни - это я!
Я тебе сияю из-за серых туч,
Не теряй из виду мой певучий луч! 
Я - твоя Свобода, я - твоя Звезда,
На устах горячих - чистая вода.
Я с тобою рядом, где меня и нет,
Не теряй из виду мой жемчужный свет!

----------


## Lampada

http://my.mail.ru/bk/angel_li/video/7800/7825.html  
Сценка из к/ф _Операция "Ы" (и другие приключения Шурика)_   *Постой, паpовоз, не стучите, колеса,*
                                   Кондуктоp, нажми на тоpмоза.
                                   Я к маменьке pодной с последним пpиветом
                                 Спешу показаться на глаза. 
             2. Не жди меня, мама, хоpошего сына.
                Твой сын не такой как был вчеpа.
                Меня засосала опасная тpясина
                И жизнь моя - вечная игpа. 
             3. Постой, паpовоз, не стучите, колеса.
                Есть вpемя взглянуть судьбе в глаза.
                Пока еще не поздно нам сделать остановку,
                Кондуктоp, нажми на тоpмоза.

----------


## Lampada

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8WWUbwNr2M   
Поёт *Рина Зелёная* 
Песня в ресторане  из к/ф "Дайте жалобную книгу" 
муз. А. Лепин
сл. Б. Ласкин  *Луна роняет нежный свет*,
Сменяя день, приходит вечер.
А мне всего семнадцать лет,
Любовь спешит ко мне навстречу.
Мне не до сна, в душе весна,
Любовь спешит ко мне навстречу. 
У счастья много есть примет,
Весь мир цветет весенним садом,
А мне всего семнадцать лет,
Мой милый друг со мною рядом.
Мой милый друг, взгляни вокруг
Весь мир цветет весенним садом. 
Уже луны растаял след,-
В лучах рассвета неба просинь,
А солнце шлет нам свой привет,
Нам не страшна седая осень.
Ведь нам с тобой, любимый мой,
Семнадцать лет, семнадцать весен.
Семнадцать весен...

----------


## starrysky

Песни из кинофильма *"Гусарская баллада"*. Как мне этот фильм настроение поднимает -- ни в сказке сказать, ни пером описать!   ::   ::   (надеюсь, еще не было, поиск выдал только ту песню, которую Шмыга поет).   
Скачать песни можно *здесь* -- http://www.kulichki.com/gusary/istor...r/ballada.html  *Колыбельная Светланы*
Сл. А. Гладкова
Муз. Т. Хренникова
Исполняет Лариса Голубкина  
Лунные поляны...
Ночь, как день, светла...
Спи, моя Светлана,
Спи, как я спала...
В уголок подушки
Носиком уткнись...
Звезды, как веснушки,
Мирно светят вниз. 
Лунный сад листвою
Тихо шелестит...
Скоро день настанет,
Что-то он сулит?
Догорает свечка,
Догорит дотла...
Спи, мое сердечко,
Ночь, как день, светла...  *"Прелестница младая, прощаюсь я с тобой"*
Сл. В. Лифшица
Муз. Музыка А. Лепина
Исполняет Лариса Голубкина  
Прелестница младая,
Прощаюсь я с тобой!
Пусть пуля удалая
Прервёт мой путь земной.
Паду коль суждено мне
В неравном я бою,
Но ты, Армина, вспомни, вспомни
Жизнь краткую мою! 
В седле окровавлённом
Мой конь несёт меня
Зелёным нежным склоном
От ратного огня.
Горит гусарский ментик
Распахнутый в плечах
В багряно-желтом свете, свете
Рассветного луча. 
Закат рукой незримой
Меня благословит,
И памятное имя
Мне клён прошелестит
Нет в мире выше доли
Мечтать, любить и петь
И на приволье, приволье
Сражаясь умереть.  *Жил-был Анри четвертый...* 
Жил-был Анри Четвертый,
Он славный был король,
Любил вино до черта,
Но трезв бывал порой.
Войну любил он страшно
И дрался, как петух.
И в схватке рукопашной
Один он стоил двух.
Еще любил он женщин
И знал у них успех,
Победами увенчан,
Он жил счастливей всех.
Когда же смерть-старуха
Пришла за ним с клюкой,
Ее ударил в ухо
Он рыцарской рукой.
Но смерть полна коварства,
Его подстерегла
И нанесла удар свой
Ножом из-за угла.
От страшного удара
Кровь брызнула из жил,
И нечестивец старый
Скончался, как и жил.  *Давным-давно...*
Сл. А.Гладкова
Муз. Т. Хренникова
Исполняет Лариса Голубкина  
Коль пунша пламенем лиловым
Всё вновь  вокруг, всё вновь вокруг озарено
Припев любимый грянем снова
Давным-давно, давным-давно, давным-давно! 
Мы все немножко суеверны,
Но крепко верим, крепко верим лишь в вино.
В нем топим все cвои химеры
Давным-давно, давным-давно, давным-давно! 
Над нами слава дымом веет,
И мучит только, мучит только нас одно.
Сердца без практики ржавеют
Давным-давно, давным-давно, давным-давно! 
В сраженьях нам не на постели,
Расстаться с жизнью, нам расстаться суждено.
Попы и так уж нас отпели
Давным-давно, давным-давно, давным-давно! 
Шурочка: 
Меня зовут юнцом безусым.
Мне это, право, это, право, все равно!
Но уж не величают трусом
Давным-давно, давным-давно, давным-давно! 
Иной усищи крутит яро,
Бутылкам всем, бутылкам всем глядится в дно,
Но сам лишь копия гусара
Давным-давно, давным-давно, давным-давно! 
Иной клянётся в страсти пылкой,
Но коли выпито, коль быпито вино
Вся страсть его на дне бутылки
Давным-давно, давным-давно, давным-давно! 
Влюблённым море по колено.
Я с ними в этом, с ними в этом заодно.
Но караулит всех измена
Давным-давно, давным-давно, давным-давно! 
Заключительные строфы: 
Ведеёт нас жизнь дорогой длинной
Смеяться, плакать иль не плакать суждено
Когда звучит припев старинный
Давным-давно, давным-давно, давным-давно 
Ржевский: 
Привык по-всякому я драться!
Бутылок многих, очень многих видел дно!
Но не случалось столь влюбляться
Давным-давно, давным-давно, давным-давно! 
Шурочка: 
Герою с пышными усами
Навеки сердце мною, сердце мной дано.
Давно ли были мы врагами?
Давным-давно, давным-давно, давным-давно! 
Прoйдут года, и вот из дали
Минувших лет, минувших лет мелькнет одно:
Как наши деды воевали
Давным-давно, давным-давно, давным-давно! 
И если враг в слепой надежде
Русь покопить, Русь покорить возьмётся вновь
Его погоним, как и прежде -
Давным-давно, давным-давно, давным-давно!

----------


## starrysky

Из телефильма *"Семнадцать мгновений весны"* (как-то даже телесериалом не хочется называть...) 
It can be downloaded here -- http://www.sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=mgnoven (if you're not in Russia, choose: Большой файл: РФ и зарубежье)  *Не думай о секундах свысока*
Музыка: М. Таривердиев Слова: Р. Рождественский 
Не думай о секундах свысока, 
Наступит время - сам поймешь, наверное: 
Свистят они, как пули у виска 
Мгновения, мгновения, мгновения...  
Мгновения спрессованы в года, 
Мнгновения спрессованы в столетья... 
И я не понимаю иногда 
Где первое мнгновенье, где последнее...  
У каждого мнгновенья свой резон, 
Свои колокола, своя отметина. 
Мнгновенья раздают кому позор, 
Кому бесславие, а кому бессмертие!  
Из крохотных мнгновений соткан дождь, 
Течет с небес вода обыкновенная, 
И ты, порой, почти полжизни ждешь 
Когда оно придет, твое мгновение...  
Придет оно, большое как глоток, 
Глоток воды во время зноя летнего... 
А в общем, надо просто помнить долг 
От первого мнгновенья до последнего...  
Не думай о секундах свысока, 
Наступит время - сам поймешь, наверное: 
Свистят они, как пули у виска 
Мгновения, мгновения, мгновения...  
1973

----------


## starrysky

Замечательная песня Леонида Утёсова об Одессе -- теперь звучит в сериале "Ликвидация".   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diVp6MJ2ctc  *У Черного моря*
Музыка: Модест Табачников Слова: Семен Кирсанов
Исполняет: Леонид Утёсов 
Есть город, который я вижу во сне 
О, если б вы знали, как дорог 
У Чёрного моря явившийся мне 
В цветущих акациях город 
В цветущих акациях город 
У Чёрного моря  
Есть море, в котором я плыл и тонул 
И на берег вытащен к счастью 
Есть воздух, который я в детстве вдохнул 
И вдоволь не мог надышаться 
И вдоволь не мог надышаться 
У Чёрного моря  
Родная земля, где мой друг молодой 
Лежал обжигаемый боем 
Недаром венок ему свит золотой 
И назван мой город героем 
И назван мой город героем 
У Чёрного моря  
А жизнь остаётся прекрасной всегда 
Хоть старишься ты или молод 
Но с каждой весною так тянет меня 
В Одессу мой солнечный город 
В Одессу мой солнечный город 
У Чёрного моря 
У Чёрного моря 
1951

----------


## starrysky

Песни из кинофильма *"Девчата"*.    *Девчата*
Музыка: А. Пахмутова 
Слова: М. Матусовский  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqtySN0V1pc  
Хорошие девчата, заветные подруги,
Приветливые лица, огоньки весёлых глаз!..
Лишь мы затянем песню, как все скворцы в округе
Голосами своими поддерживают нас. 
Судьбе своей навстречу идём мы без оглядки,
Куда нас ни пошлёте, мы везде найдём друзей.
На целине далёкой - в бараке и в палатке,
Всюду с нашим приходом становится светлей. 
То поднимаясь в гору, то опускаясь круто,
Лежит дорога наша и не видно ей конца.
И вам всегда помогут в нелёгкую минуту
Наши верные руки и девичьи сердца. 
И рано на рассвете, и после трудной смены
Весёлые запевки в нашей комнате звучат.
Скажите нам, ребята, скажите откровенно-
Было б скучно, наверно, на свете без девчат?!     http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8eiMtHTNcU   *Старый клён* 
Музыка: А. Пахмутова Слова: М. Матусовский 
Старый клён, старый клён,
Старый клён стучит в стекло,
Приглашая нас с друзьями на прогулку. 
Отчего, отчего,
Отчего мне так светло?
Оттого, что ты идёшь по переулку. 
Снегопад, снегопад,
Снегопад давно прошёл,
Словно в гости к нам весна опять вернулась.
Отчего, отчего,
Отчего так хорошо?
Оттого, что ты мне просто улыбнулась. 
Погляди, погляди,
Погляди на небосвод,
Как сияет он безоблачно и чисто.
Отчего, отчего,
Отчего гармонь поёт?
Оттого, что кто-то любит гармониста...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GAA3i16nHQ   
Песня из к/ф "Розыгрыш" 
сл. А. Дидурова
муз. А. Флярковского  *Баллада о дожде в начале лета* 
Когда роняет капли первый дождь
И гром из тучи катится по крыше
Бьет город мой предпраздничная дрожь
И я ее душой и сердцем слышу 
Дожди в начале лета, как стихи,
Нас возвышают до своих истоков,
И кажется, раз улицы тихи
Все в наших душах тихо и высоко 
И дрогнет гладь оконного стекла
Острее станут запахи бульваров
И здарья заглядятся в зеркала
Глубоких, словно реки тротуаров 
В смешении воды и высоты
Идешь спокойно, медленно, не кроясь.
И кажется, раз улицы чисты,
Чисты у всех у наш душа и совесть. 
То каплями, то струями льет дождь...
То точкой, то тире стучится в рамы..
И кажется, что все, чего ты ждешь,
О встрече посылает телеграммы

----------


## Lampada

музыка - Петров А. 
слова - Евтушенко Е. 
Поёт Андрей Мягков   *Нас в набитых трамваях болтает*, 
Нас мотает одна маята, 
Нас метро то и дело глотает, 
Выпуская из дымного рта.  
В шумных улицах в белом порханьи 
Люди ходим мы рядом с людьми, 
Перемешаны наши дыханья, 
Перепутаны наши следы, перепутаны наши следы.  
Из карманов мы курево тянем, 
Популярные песни мычим, 
Задевая друг друга локтями, 
Извиняемся или молчим.  
По Садовым, Лебяжьим и Трубным 
Каждый вроде отдельным путем, 
Мы не узнанные друг другом, 
Задевая друг друга идем, 
Задевая друг друга идем.

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Здравствуйте, дачники, здравствуйте, дачницы...   *ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ, ДАЧНИКИ!* Из кинофильма "Дни Турбиных", 1976
режиссер В. Басов  сл. М. Матусовского
муз. В. Баснера  Здравствуйте, дачники, 
Здравствуйте, дачницы, 
Летние маневры уж давно начались. 
Гей, песнь моя, любимая, 
Цок-цок-цок - 
По улице идет драгунский полк.   Сапоги фасонные, 
Звездочки погонные, 
По три звезды как на луже коньяка. 
Гей, песнь моя, любимая, 
Динь-динь-динь - 
Поручики шпорами звенят.   Объясненья бурные, 
И слова амурные, 
И признанья нежные до самого утра. 
Гей, песнь моя, любимая, 
Чок-чок-чок - 
О рюмочку рюмочки стучат.   Сборы кончаются, 
Парочки прощаются, 
До чего короткая военная любовь. 
Гей, песнь моя, любимая, 
Буль-буль-буль - 
Бутылочка зеленого вина

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - *Белой акации гроздья душистые*  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMXEXmxzJxg   
музыка - Вениамин Баснер, слова - Михаил Матусовский 
Целую ночь соловей нам насвистывал, 
 Город молчал, и молчали дома, 
 Белой акации гроздья душистые 
 Ночь напролет нас сводили с ума. 
 Белой акации гроздья душистые 
 Ночь напролет нас сводили с ума. 
 Сад весь умыт был весенними ливнями, 
 В темных оврагах стояла вода, 
 Боже, какими мы были наивными, 
 Как же мы молоды были тогда. 
 Годы промчатся, седыми нас делая, 
 Листья, срывая с акаций пустых, 
 Только зима да метелица белая 
 Может быть, снова напомнит о них.   
В час, когда ветер бушует неистовый, 
 В час, когда в окнах не видно не зги, 
 Белой акации гроздья душистые, 
 Ты мне хоть вспомнить на миг помоги. 
 Белой акации гроздья душистые, 
 Ты мне хоть вспомнить на миг помоги.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjxKk-J6w1s  YouTube - Налетчики. Из к/ф "Интервенция" 
В Олеховском переулке, 
 Там убитого нашли, 
 Он был в кожаной тужурке, 
 Восемь ран на груди.  
На столе лежит покойник, 
 Ярко свечи горят, 
 Это был убит налётчик, 
 За него отомстят.  
Не прошло и недели, 
 Слухи-толки пошли, 
 В Олеховском переулке, 
 Двух лягавых нашли.  
Забодали тужурку, 
 Забодали штаны, 
 И купили самогонку, 
 На помин их души. 
__________________  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEEKZUw1DbQ   _"Их есть у меня!"_  - грамматически неправильное выражение, так можно только в шутку сказать. После этого фильма фраза стала "*крылатой*". 
муз.С Слонимского
сл.В.Высоцкого 
Гром прогремел - _золяция_ идёт,
Губернский розыск рассылает телеграммы,
Что вся Одесса _переполнута_ _з_ ворами,
И что настал критический момент -
И заедает тёмный элемент. 
Не тот расклад - начальники грустят, -
Во всех притонам пьют не вины, а отравы, _Во всём у городе_ - убийства и облавы, -
Они приказ дают - идти _ва-банк_
И применить запасный вариант! 
Вот мент идёт - идёт в обход,
Губернский розыск рассылает телеграммы,
Что вся Одесса  _переполнута з_ ворами
И что настал критический момент -
И заедает тёмный элемент. 
А им в ответ дают такой совет:
Имейте каплю уваженья к этой драме,
Четыре сбоку - ваших нет в Одессе-маме!
Пусть мент идёт, идёт себе в обход, -
Расклад не тот - и _нумер_ не пройдёт!

----------


## Lampada

*     Если б я был султан (к/ф «Кавказская пленница»)*Если б я был султан, я б имел трех жен
И тройной красотой был бы окружен
Но с другой стороны при таких делах
Столько бед и забот, ах, спаси аллах!Припев: Не очень плохо иметь три жены
Но очень плохо с другой стороныЗульфия мой халат гладит у доски
Шьет Гюли,а Фатьма штопает носки
Три жены красота, что не говори
Но с другой стороны тещи тоже три..Припев Если даст мне жена каждая по сто,
Итого триста грамм- это кое что!
Но когда «на бровях» прихожу домой
Мне скандал предстоит с каждою женой!Припев Как быть нам султанам ясность тут нужна
Сколько жен в самый раз? Три или одна?
На вопрос на такой есть ответ простой-
Если б я был султан- был бы холостой!Не очень плохо совсем без жены
Гораздо лучше с любой стороны

----------


## Winifred

*Что так сердце растревожено - Верные друзья (1954) - YouTube  
Что так сердце растревожено - Верные друзья (1954)*Что так сердце растревожено - кинофильм «Верные друзья» (1954) 
А. Ф. Борисов 
Музыка - Тихона Хренникова
Слова - Михаила Матусовского 
Что так сердце, что так сердце растревожено,
Словно ветром тронуло струну?
О любви немало песен сложено,
Я спою тебе, спою еще одну. 
По дорожкам, где не раз ходили оба мы,
Я брожу, мечтая и любя.
Даже солнце светит по-особому
С той минуты, как увидел я тебя. 
Все преграды я смогу пройти без робости,
В спор вступлю с невзгодою любой.
Укажи мне только лишь на глобусе
Место скорого свидания с тобой. 
Через годы я пройду дорогой смелою,
Поднимусь на крыльях в синеву.
И отныне всё, что я ни сделаю,
Светлым именем твоим я назову. 
Посажу я на земле сады весенние,
Зашумят они по всей стране.
А когда придет пора цветения,
Пусть они тебе расскажут обо мне!

----------


## Lampada

*    Ах, этот вечер*  Днем город как город,
И люди как люди вокруг,
Но вечер приходит,
И всё изменяется вдруг.
На лица актёров кладет он
Таинственный грим,
И Гамлет страдает,
И снова поет Лоэнгрин. 
Ах этот вечер, лукавый маг,
Одетый вечно в лиловый фрак.
Погаснут свечи, уйдёт любовь,
Но в этот вечер вернётся вновь. 
Опять каравеллы
Привозят рабов и вино
В ту гавань, что дремлет
На дне океана давно.
И вновь слышен голос
Бессмертной и гордой любви,
Что схожа с планетой,
Ещё не открытой людьми. 
Нельзя в этом мире 
Пройти не оставив следа,
Но вечер волшебник
Запомнит нас всех навсегда,
И новые люди
В далекой неведомой мгле
Когда нас не будет,
Нас будут играть на земле. 
Ах этот вечер, лукавый маг,
Одетый вечно в лиловый фрак.
Погаснут свечи, уйдёт любовь,
Но в этот вечер вернётся вновь.

----------

